# Squaw Creek



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Squaw Creek in Mo. yesterday.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I heard there is double that now.....I will be down tomorrow, will get some more good pics Thur...then Friday it is GO TIME!!!!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

love that last pic


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

it now has 107 less!!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are great pics! I can't wait to get into em


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

How about having the whole group get off the lake and come right in to your decoys!!! HA those pictures sure get my blood pumping.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Darn, sure are alot of geese in Squaw already and I Still have two more weeks before I arrive. Maybe this is a good thing, I can get into some juvies, just hope the first weekend in March will still be hitting them heavy. Whats everyone think, seem to be in Squaw a littel earlier this year??


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Yea I would say, last year it was still pretty froze the first of march


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

The birds will be there in 2 weeks. Dont worry. No point in getting all worked up.


----------



## str8shooter461 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've got a boner.


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

Let's just say I'm an hour south of there and it got cold today and is gonne stay that way til the weekend. I've seen some big flocks headed back to the south.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

dont really know nothin about squaw creek.... how deep is it ? any fish?


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

How bad do you guys wish you were laying out in the middle of that? Just think how many you could shoot with just one shell.


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

like three


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

jk goosehunter20, ddream of that every year. on the other hand
every year the birds get somewhere early but always head back south due to some kinda weather front.. the last how many years squaw has not peaked until well into the second week of march...


----------

